# New Accommodations Facility at CFB Borden



## OceanBonfire (26 May 2021)

> ...
> 
> The new five-storey, 15,600 m2 accommodations facility will feature 350 modern sleeping quarters, common lounge areas, study areas, laundry rooms, storage, and office space. This project also includes parking for 300 vehicles and installing more bus stops to encourage the use of public transit. Considering new recruits spend approximately two-thirds of their time in residence, we expect this facility will not only improve students’ living spaces and their ability to study but, ultimately, the quality of life for both new recruits and seasoned personnel that study, train, and live on the base.
> 
> ...











						National Defence Breaks Ground on New Accommodations Facility at CFB Borden
					

DND is building a new modern, multi-functional, and green accommodations facility at CFB Borden to support personnel studying and training at the base. This facility will provide sleeping quarters and spaces in which members can study, learn, and live while they develop the skills they need to...




					www.canada.ca


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2021)

CFSCE/CFSMI sees this and weeps quietly.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 May 2021)

OceanBonfire said:


> National Defence Breaks Ground on New Accommodations Facility at CFB Borden
> 
> 
> DND is building a new modern, multi-functional, and green accommodations facility at CFB Borden to support personnel studying and training at the base. This facility will provide sleeping quarters and spaces in which members can study, learn, and live while they develop the skills they need to...
> ...


 Bus stops? What base in Canada has public transport?


----------



## Ostrozac (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Bus stops? What base in Canada has public transport?


Kingston, for one. I used to take the bus to work when I was posted there. Kingston Transit had a bus route that went right through the base. But with respect to Borden, I was on course in Borden years ago, but I don't remember Barrie Transit going out that far. Not sure what buses they are talking about.


----------



## Weinie (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Bus stops? What base in Canada has public transport?


Dude. NCR is all about buses.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Bus stops? What base in Canada has public transport?


Cold Lake


----------



## lenaitch (26 May 2021)

Barrie City Transit just announced that they will be reinstating their Borden service in August (I don't know when it stopped).  Also, the Simcoe County 'Linx' system goes through Angus; maybe they'll change the route.

North Bay Transit goes through CFB North Bay.

I used to drive for the airport shuttle to Pearson and we were on the Base, a lot.  Some of the shacks were looking pretty tired.  If nothing else, a larger centralized building will save driving around looking for scattered and confusingly numbered buildings, at night.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 May 2021)

rmc_wannabe said:


> CFSCE/CFSMI sees this and weeps quietly.


Cries in B1...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Bus stops? What base in Canada has public transport?


Edmonton, Victoria, Halifax, Kingston, NCR, 

Do you want me to keep going?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 May 2021)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Edmonton, Victoria, Halifax, Kingston, NCR,
> 
> Do you want me to keep going?


On base?

There are bus stops outside all those bases. I am unaware of any municipal bus service actually on any base.


----------



## MJP (26 May 2021)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Edmonton, Victoria, Halifax, Kingston, NCR,
> 
> Do you want me to keep going?


Edmonton is no more, Sturgeon county ceased their subsidy and the bus service was cancelled due to low ridership


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> On base?
> 
> There are bus stops outside all those bases. I am unaware of any municipal bus service actually on any base.


Edmonton Transit Service got me door to door to 1 CMBG HQ and 1 Svc Bn respectively. (Edit to Add: apparently it was shut down. But it was good while it lasted!)

Kingston Transit has stops all along Craftsman Blvd and into the PMQ Patch.

Ottawa Transit can get you to any part of CFSU(O) you need to get.

When we opened up the bases, we made some friends to help get our personnel to work. No complaints here.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 May 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> On base?
> 
> There are bus stops outside all those bases. I am unaware of any municipal bus service actually on any base.


The municipal bus goes onto CFB Cold
Lake.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (26 May 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> The municipal bus goes onto CFB Cold
> Lake.


Thanks


----------



## MilEME09 (27 May 2021)

Borden tried a bus route with barrie a few years ago but it didn't have enough ridership to be cost effective. I am glad they are getting new shacks in borden but if they want to improve quality of life they need to have things actually open on base.

Summer 2019 I was there on course for 2.5 months, every long weekend everything on base including the Jr Ranks was closed. So picture several hundred if not thousand reservists in base for the summer and on weekends they close every source of entertainment on base.

Yes quality if life is important to the CAF......


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 May 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Summer 2019 I was there on course for 2.5 months, every long weekend everything on base including the Jr Ranks was closed. So picture several hundred if not thousand reservists in base for the summer and on weekends they close every source of entertainment on base.
> 
> Yes quality if life is important to the CAF......


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 May 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Borden tried a bus route with barrie a few years ago but it didn't have enough ridership to be cost effective. I am glad they are getting new shacks in borden but if they want to improve quality of life they need to have things actually open on base.
> 
> Summer 2019 I was there on course for 2.5 months, every long weekend everything on base including the Jr Ranks was closed. So picture several hundred if not thousand reservists in base for the summer and on weekends they close every source of entertainment on base.
> 
> Yes quality if life is important to the CAF......


Borden is also a massive base and sprawls very far.  I learned in 1999 to never go to Borden without a car. 

@MilEME09 I was always amazed at how Borden empties on a Friday afternoon and turns into an almost ghost town. 

I do love the base though.  I know I'm in the minority here.  But I have Skied close by, Gone to Wasaga Beach, Hunted and Fished the training Area and being the baseball fanatic I am I used to scoop up every free ticket to the Jays games when they would come in.  To me its got allot of what I like to do.

Is this new barracks for a particular school ?  Or will it encompass all the schools ?


----------



## Gorgo (27 May 2021)

Where exactly on the base is this going up?  As noted before, Borden's quite the sprawl.  Is it on the south side by CFSATE, the centre part by CFLTC or the north side by CFMPA?


----------



## MilEME09 (27 May 2021)

If it's where I heard it was going a couple years back the site is the open field on the south side of the outdoor soccer fields. Near the new RCEME school, but I can easily be wrong here.


----------



## Gorgo (28 May 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> If it's where I heard it was going a couple years back the site is the open field on the south side of the outdoor soccer fields. Near the new RCEME school, but I can easily be wrong here.



That's good.  When I went to CFSAL in the late 1980s, there were new temp residence blocks close to the school building and that area's pretty crowded as is.


----------



## MilEME09 (28 May 2021)

Gorgo said:


> That's good.  When I went to CFSAL in the late 1980s, there were new temp residence blocks close to the school building and that area's pretty crowded as is.


From my understanding, they want to compress the army sides over all foot print to bring everything closer together which is why RCEME school is slowly moving everything over.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (28 May 2021)

When Base Toronto was a thing the TTC provided a bus service thru the base along the main road and around the air strip. Sheppard 84 A was the bus route. Took it as a kid to see the base, never saw anything cool, just old buildings, the fire hall, 1 Supply Depot, and the tip of the airfield. Then when stationed there I rode it a few times just for old times sake.


----------



## lenaitch (28 May 2021)

The way the original base seems laid out into army and airforce 'sides', it's almost like they didn't want you to co-mingle.


----------



## Rule 303 (30 Jun 2021)

Ostrozac said:


> Kingston, for one. I used to take the bus to work when I was posted there. Kingston Transit had a bus route that went right through the base. But with respect to Borden, I was on course in Borden years ago, but I don't remember Barrie Transit going out that far. Not sure what buses they are talking about.


Ya mean Muriel's taxi in Borden is gone?


----------

